# Answer book? for Power System Analysis



## Twofrogs (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've finally gotten my copy of Power System Analysis (Grainger/Stevenson). Thus far, it seems to be very well written. .... However, there are no answers to the problems at the end of the chapters. Any ideas on where the answers can be found?? :smileyballs:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DMB5mil (May 30, 2008)

I have the forefather book to Power System Analysis, 'Elements of Power System Analysis' by Stevenson (who I believe has passed away and Grainger took it from there). From the reviews I've read the original is better and has less filler material (graphs, charts, etc...) to get in the way of the theory and practical stuff.

This book also does not have selective answers for the questions at the end of each chapter. However, I've stumbled upon a copy of the solutions manual that my boss had stashed away in his old PE review materials. Let me know if your interested (bmeyers09 at gci.net)

Later,

Brian


----------



## rabalac (Jul 19, 2008)

I would like a copy of the manual.

my email is [email protected]

Julian



DMB5mil said:


> I have the forefather book to Power System Analysis, 'Elements of Power System Analysis' by Stevenson (who I believe has passed away and Grainger took it from there). From the reviews I've read the original is better and has less filler material (graphs, charts, etc...) to get in the way of the theory and practical stuff.
> This book also does not have selective answers for the questions at the end of each chapter. However, I've stumbled upon a copy of the solutions manual that my boss had stashed away in his old PE review materials. Let me know if your interested (bmeyers09 at gci.net)
> 
> Later,
> ...


----------

